# oh, the little terrors



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my two little buggers, wreaking havoc.... all of them, really, but the tiels really get into trouble (causing it or attracting it!)

giving dally scritches after munchlax bit her toe... and she attacks tsuka as if the scritches are all hers...
tsuka's not the only bully around some days 








not wanting to put her foot down... she attracts trouble. this is the 3rd toe injury shes had (2 from lovebird, 1 from tsuka)








but she was real cute last night








as i said, tsuka's not the only bully. dally doesnt want to give him scritches lol








tsuka was super cute too








trying to get away from munchlax (the meaner lovebird) as she likes chasing tsuka the best








she'll chase him down anywhere...








tiels and computers--DONT MIX








tag teaming the laptop lol








dally doesnt like the F4 button at all.... unfortunately for me, my keys dont stick back on!








mmm orange computer light








dally doesnt like mommy's pokemon stickers, does she? no, dally says they should come off!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dally looks gorgeous  two of my buttons have come off (my fault) and i cant get them back in  Poor Tsuka lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome pictures everyone looks so cute I love the first pic lol Tsuka trying to sneak in there for some scritches


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Awesome pictures everyone looks so cute I love the first pic lol Tsuka trying to sneak in there for some scritches


he does it every time, but dally wasnt in the mood for sharing her scritches! she doesnt want to be bothered by anyone but me today... i dont blame her, her toe hurts. well munch earned the permanant priviledge of being the only bird let out alone (the others get to play together but she doesnt because shes mean)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Dally looks gorgeous  two of my buttons have come off (my fault) and i cant get them back in  Poor Tsuka lol


none of mine have yet, when they start ripping them out, i stop them. theyre little buggers. my laptop is new too. guess next time i should ask for one that has reattachable keys, eh?

tsuka has been on the bad end some days. but he always gets his scritches


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ya maybe when she sees that all the other birds get to play together and she doesnt she'll learn she has to be nicer.....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha if only lovebirds thought that way...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Poor Dally...she needs to watch where she puts her toes. My keys aren't reattachable either, my escape key is no longer on my laptop, its their favorite button so I quit trying to put it back on, I don't use it anyways. Fuzzy learned from time outs that he needs to be nicer, now he's only mean when he thinks we aren't looking. So maybe Munch will learn too.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

love seeing your pics! always so gorgeous )


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Your birds are so beautiful! I just love seeing pictures of them!  My favorite is of them tag-teaming the laptop, and tearing off the Pokemon stickers. They're both definitely doing their best to "redecorate" your laptop.


----------



## scattrrrd (Feb 2, 2011)

I think anybody on this forum will agree about 'tiel's and laptops not mixing! I pretty much gave my 'tiel a laptop of her own after she destroyed our old one.


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Dally has such a beautiful pied pattern on her, I think she's beautiful.

Whole flocks beautiful


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

All of your birds are really beautiful. I can't wait to get some more so Cindy can have a companion that isn't a giant.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

scattrrrd said:


> I think anybody on this forum will agree about 'tiel's and laptops not mixing! I pretty much gave my 'tiel a laptop of her own after she destroyed our old one.


lol if only i could... she will come down just to try to eat the keys... shes a little bugger. shes worse with the laptop, tsuka mostly ignores it unless dally's there.


----------

